
How to use your competition to predict the future of your market - nrthrn
https://rivalci.com/how-to-use-your-competition-to-predict-the-future-of-your-market
======
melikeburgers
Also, check out crayon.co. I've been quite happy with them

~~~
nrthrn
Crayon is a really solid company. They focus on sales enablement, Rival
focuses more on market and product strategy.

------
nrthrn
What else would you add?

